# New Member



## Imgoodatwhatido (Oct 14, 2012)

Well I have been lurkin here for a long time and finally decided to join. My name is Justin and on any given weekend day you can find me on the duck river here in Tennessee chasin brown fish.
Just got my jet boat build finished a couple weeks ago, and its been rainin ever since :| . Anyway I'll post a pic of my little franken-jon and let yall see it. 
https://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c397/imgoodatwhatido/420884_434263246630917_2135076320_n_zps12cc753f.jpg
https://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c397/imgoodatwhatido/541075_434263263297582_774003786_n_zps9b65da1f.jpg
https://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c397/imgoodatwhatido/561903_434263199964255_1946875826_n_zps9ba8dfe2.jpg
https://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c397/imgoodatwhatido/579165_434263283297580_327647861_n_zps3b4193aa.jpg


----------



## River Rider (Oct 14, 2012)

Awesome. Got any specs? Motor size? Just curious.


----------



## Imgoodatwhatido (Oct 14, 2012)

started as a 1436 riveted boat. i removed all the rivets and welded in new gussets. It has 4 ribs running the length of the boat and i laid a piece of 1" aluminum angle 1/4" thick in each v and welded them in. Then i braced the entire boat with more aluminum angle and welded it all in. All the inside is rhino lined including the front half of the bottom of the boat. The ride plate is adjustable and also acts as a trim tab. It can run EXTREMELY shallow. IT can get on plane in about the length of the boat. It has a engine and pump from a yamaha waverunner (500cc 32hp). It runs about 34 mph with 2 of us and tackle. I can run a long way on 5 gallons of gas.


----------



## Sawdust Farmer (Oct 14, 2012)

Imgoodatwhatido said:


> started as a 1436 riveted boat. i removed all the rivets and welded in new gussets. It has 4 ribs running the length of the boat and i laid a piece of 1" aluminum angle 1/4" thick in each v and welded them in. Then i braced the entire boat with more aluminum angle and welded it all in. All the inside is rhino lined including the front half of the bottom of the boat. The ride plate is adjustable and also acts as a trim tab. It can run EXTREMELY shallow. IT can get on plane in about the length of the boat. It has a engine and pump from a yamaha waverunner (500cc 32hp). It runs about 34 mph with 2 of us and tackle. I can run a long way on 5 gallons of gas.



Nice! Glad to have you here.


----------



## Imgoodatwhatido (Oct 14, 2012)

thanks a lot, Im lookin forward to my next build and having everybodys input on it.


----------

